# установка kde

## radist

Подскажите как установить KDE и как его запустить? я первый раз систему настраиваю простите за глупые вопросы за рание!

----------

## Ivanich_

emerge kde && kdm           :Very Happy: 

----------

## radist

спасибо

----------

## atix

я перебросил все distfiles на винт,однако KDE не ставится. пишет Error dev-libs/syrus-sals-2.1.20 filed function econf,line 495,Exit code 0

Чево делать подскажите !  :Shocked: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *atix wrote:*   

> я перебросил все distfiles на винт,однако KDE не ставится. пишет Error dev-libs/syrus-sals-2.1.20 filed function econf,line 495,Exit code 0

 

Пиши пожалуйста понятнее и подробнее!

Попробуй

```
emerge dev-libs/cyrus-sasl
```

----------

## _Sir_

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> emerge kde && kdm          

 С появлением split ebuilds данную рекомендацию сложно считать полезной. Может быть есть и перевод, я ими не пользуюсь, но ознакомиться можно здесь

----------

## ArtSh

 *Quote:*   

> the split ebuilds are the new default, and there will be no monolithic ebuilds for KDE 4.0.

 

Очень жаль   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## f0rk

А что собственно в этом плохого?

----------

## ArtSh

1.Система portage не приспособлена для удобного удаления программ с зависимостями, если раньше Вам достаточно было вызвать команду emerge -C kde... то теперь придётся возиться гораздо больше. 

2. Траффик всё равно не измениться, т.к. kde и дальше будет распрастраняться в виде больших пакетов, зато наверняка возникнут проблемы, что мол в хочу поставить 4.1.2 а emerge хочет качать ещё 4.1.0

В общем на мой взгляд, разбивать ебилды следует только в том случае, если разработчики ПО собираются его распространять в таком виде...

----------

## atix

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *atix wrote:*   я перебросил все distfiles на винт,однако KDE не ставится. пишет Error dev-libs/syrus-sals-2.1.20 filed function econf,line 495,Exit code 0 
> 
> Пиши пожалуйста понятнее и подробнее!
> 
> Попробуй
> ...

 

Sorry!Дистрибутив на двух DVD.Делал emerge kdebase.Сначала Gentoo ломилась в инет,чтобы скачать syrus-sals-2.1.20 пока я не перекинул все distfiles c DVD в /etc/portage/distfiles.Опять выполняю emerge kdebase и вывыливается вышеопмсанная фигня.в логе я не разобрался

зы: спасибо за ответ, попробую !

ззы:кстати,у команды ср ошибку argument is long (при копировании ~4 гигов)как обойти ?

----------

## ArtSh

cp -ru /from/distfiles /to

----------

## _Sir_

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 1.Система portage не приспособлена для удобного удаления программ с зависимостями, если раньше Вам достаточно было вызвать команду emerge -C kde... то теперь придётся возиться гораздо больше.

 Мне не очень нравится, как работает equery, но ведь работает? Особенно с ключами d и g Или gentoolkit никакого отношения к portage не имеет?  :Smile: 

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 2. Траффик всё равно не измениться, т.к. kde и дальше будет распрастраняться в виде больших пакетов, зато наверняка возникнут проблемы, что мол в хочу поставить 4.1.2 а emerge хочет качать ещё 4.1.0

  Трафик-таки меняется в минус и довольно сильно   :Razz:  Почему -- см ниже. 

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> В общем на мой взгляд, разбивать ебилды следует только в том случае, если разработчики ПО собираются его распространять в таком виде...

 Лучше, конечно, свое мнение не выдавать за решение команды разработчиков   :Laughing:  Подробности хотя бы тут"

Q:Aren't you putting too big a load on the Gentoo KDE maintainers?

A:Surprisingly, this question gets asked a lot. I'm glad users are so considerate of us maintainers. Let me take this opportunity to assure you that we're taking on the split ebuilds of our own free will; that we believe we'll be able to continue maintaining them well; and that there's no chance of talking us out of it  :Smile: "

Также, в конце этой странички висит пример, как можно найти зависимые пакеты.

Другое дело, что переход на split ebuilds происходит эволюционным путем, и для версии 3.х,  в связи со способом ее компиляции, будет поддерживаться старая система.

Мне новое распределение пакетов дало возможность поставить kde на старый ноут с маленьким диском, и избежать таких пакетов, которые я в кде терпеть не могу  :Smile: 

Опять же, когда я пользовался xfce, установка того же kmail тянула за собой достаточно большое (по объему) число пакетов, из которых реально пользовался лишь немногими.

А минусы есть всегда, особенно, в переходный период. Если не ставить все подряд, то и необходимость удалять возникает значительно реже...

----------

## ArtSh

Сперва хочу заметить, что разработчики KDE не собираются менять схему распространения - большие .tar.bz2 остануться (покрайней мере я не видел нигде заявлений об обратном, и последняя версия для разработчиков 3.80.2 распространяется также как обычно).

Я не понял, что Вы хотели подчеркнуть по первому пункту? Думаю факт, что придётся возиться больше и будет возникать больше вопросв Вы не оспариваете.

По второму пункту: Посмотрите например на ебилд /kde-base/kcheckpass. Эта программа есть и в kdebase-3.5.5.tar.bz2 однако, она будет установлена из архива kdebase-3.5.0.tar.bz2 (а это дополнительно 22 Мб). Так что я не вижу как будет изменён этот механизм, приведите пример.

И наконец:  *Quote:*   

> В общем на мой взгляд, разбивать ебилды следует только в том случае, если разработчики ПО собираются его распространять в таком виде...

  Поясните, где я выдал своё мнение за мнение команды разработчиков. (под "в таком виде" - я имел ввиду распространять исходный код к каждому приложению отдельно).

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Система portage не приспособлена для удобного удаления программ с зависимостями, если раньше Вам достаточно было вызвать команду emerge -C kde... то теперь придётся возиться гораздо больше.

 

Делов то, emerge --depclean -va сделать.

----------

## atix

Vcem dobrogo vremeni sutok!Ya postavil KDE,v make.conf propisal LINUGAS="ru en_GB" ,no emerge kde-i18n vidaet oshibku:

* You must set the LINGUAS environment variable to a list of valid

 * language codes, one for each language you would like to install.

 * e.g.: LINGUAS="sv de pt"

 *

 * The available language codes are:

af ar bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es

et eu fi fr fy ga he hi hsb hu is it ja lt mk

nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru se sk sl sr

sr@Latn sv ta tg tr uk zh_CN

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 36, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Podskagite chto delat i gde iskat grabli!

----------

## viy

Показать вывод emerge --info

----------

## atix

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd eds emboss encode esd expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 iconv idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses newuse nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml xml2 xorg xv zlib video_cards_nvidia input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

a vot 4to v make.conf :

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt newuse  kde dvd alsa cdr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINUGAS="ru en_GB"

----------

## Azik

 :Cool: 

```
LINUGAS="ru en_GB"
```

Смешная опечатка  :Cool: 

Должно быть LINGUAS="ru en_GB"

----------

## atix

Нуда,заметил  :Embarassed: ! только лично мне всеравно проще не стало  :Smile:  emerge вссе равно ругается :!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *atix wrote:*   

> emerge вссе равно ругается :!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

 

1) Прочитай хэндбук.

2) Прочитай ВЕСЬ хэндбук

3) 

```
man emerge

man equery
```

Если не разберешься откуда возникает это ошибка, а возникает она не просто так, то делай так:

```
ebuild `equery which =you/package-1.0.0`digest
```

you/package-1.0.0 замени на имя и версию проблемной программы

----------

